# Should I break down/sterelize tank after fish death?



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Happy New Year all,

I lost my betta Baccus Monday after a long unknown illness. He was in a 5 gallon with two pepperred corys (who seem perfectly healthy and fine). Since I'm not sure what got to Baccus, I'm unsure whether I should break down and bleach wash the tank, filter, etc.. and start over?

My guess is that I prolly should before I get another betta in there but I'm wondering what you've done in the same circumstances. I really hate to lose the benefits of the tank which is perfectly cycled but I would hate more to put a healthy fish in there and have it get something unknown lurking in the tank....

Thoughts??


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Well were would the Cory go if you break down the tank?

If you do: do NOT use bleach in it!!!!!! Use vinegar and boiling hot water if you need to really clean it but not chems. Then rinse out real good few times, let it air out few days and start over with what you wanna do.

But IMO if the cory's aren't affected by nothing, chances are you simply had a sick Betta there and it didn't harm your tank as a whole.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Angel079 said:


> Well were would the Cory go if you break down the tank?
> 
> If you do: do NOT use bleach in it!!!!!! Use vinegar and boiling hot water if you need to really clean it but not chems. Then rinse out real good few times, let it air out few days and start over with what you wanna do.
> 
> But IMO if the cory's aren't affected by nothing, chances are you simply had a sick Betta there and it didn't harm your tank as a whole.


The corys will go in the hospital tank for a day until I get the 5 gal. back up and running. The fact that they're just as feisty as ever gives me hope that I don't have an infected tank. Since this is the first time I had to deal with an unknown fish death, I wasn't sure whether to sterelize with bleach (very diluted) and then to rinse like 50 times with dechlorinator.

I can take some of the bio-medium out of my healthy 45 gal. to get the 5 gal. quick started for cycling. Or would you just use the same filter medium in the 5 gal (perfectly cycled and has been since July)

As for vinegar, that's what I typically use to clean filter tubes, silk plants, outside glass etc... Guess I'll just go with that and hope for the best.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

If the corries seem fine...I wouldn't go through the hassle of breaking down a tank, setting up a hospital tank...I think you'll be ok...although a PWC never hurt anything...


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I broke it down but saved the filter medium and bio bag (sitting in tank water atm). Gave everything a good rinse (times 20 LOL) and am in the process of setting it all back up. It needed a good cleaning anyway.

Now I can let it run a few days and see where I'm at. 
Crossing fingers.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I honestly think you'll do just fine. There's about a million and one sicknesses that could have made your Betta pass - Along with the simple fact: AGE.
Just hook up your used and hopefully NOT cleaned filter and all are fine. The filter houses the most beneficial bacteria, if you have cleaned it before I could respond here, be aware that your tank is no cycling again after the heavily cleaning IF you incl the filter/ pads in cleaning and you'd then need to start at 0 again (ammonia peaks etc)


----------

